# Membership Fees



## Camille (Mar 30, 2005)

I hear a lot of people talking about August being the annual renewal date.  I believe I paid sometime in October or even after that. This is actually when I can expect to renew my memebership correct?

TIA
Cam


----------



## angellazette (Mar 30, 2005)

I believe so.  Go to your User CP and go down the Control Panel on the left side.  There is a Miscellaneous heading and go to Paid Subscriptions under that.  It'll tell you when your subscription expires.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 30, 2005)

Camille said:
			
		

> I hear a lot of people talking about August being the annual renewal date.  I believe I paid sometime in October or even after that. This is actually when I can expect to renew my memebership correct?
> 
> TIA
> Cam



*Right. You renew it the same month you've subscribed.*


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 5, 2005)

That is correct. Your subscription is for 365 days. The first people that subscribed back in August 2004 will be required to pay the annual fee at that time again when their whole year elapsed. 

Until yesterday the subscriptions were not recurring. So if the time elapses you won't have the option to post. We implemented a new feature whereas the subscription will renew itself after a year.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 5, 2005)

What if we've already paid more than the subscription price before the subscription was implemented?


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 5, 2005)

Meaning paying for a friend also i.e. 10 dollars instead of 5 or sending a donation which was more than 5 dollars?


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 5, 2005)

I sent a donation that was more than five.  I will PM you.


----------



## monister (Apr 8, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> We implemented a new feature whereas the subscription will renew itself after a year.



Does this mean my paypal acct will be automatically be charged or there are no more subscription fees?


monister


----------



## Avaya (Apr 8, 2005)

monister said:
			
		

> Does this mean my paypal acct will be automatically be charged or there are no more subscription fees?
> 
> 
> monister


----------



## monister (Apr 8, 2005)

PrincessAvaya said:
			
		

>



nikos said they implemented a feature where the subscription automatically renews itself... 


monister


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 9, 2005)

monister said:
			
		

> nikos said they implemented a feature where the subscription automatically renews itself...
> 
> 
> monister


so if we have paypal, it will automatically take out 5 dollars???     Do we not get to decide whether or not to subscribe again???


----------



## monister (Apr 10, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> so if we have paypal, it will automatically take out 5 dollars???     Do we not get to decide whether or not to subscribe again???




that's what my question is...i'm also confused  

monister


----------



## Avaya (Apr 13, 2005)

Bumping for a reply.  Thanks!


----------



## happyyogi (Apr 14, 2005)

I would also like to know!!!


----------



## carolina_belle (Apr 14, 2005)

I need that clarification as well. I was under the impression that all Paypal activity had to be authorized first. I think I will contact Paypal since there is still some confusion here.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 14, 2005)

carolina_belle said:
			
		

> I need that clarification as well. I was under the impression that all Paypal activity had to be authorized first. I think I will contact Paypal since there is still some confusion here.


From my experience with paypal it has to say subscription in the transaction for it to be one. If you all just sent money then no, it won't be automatically debited every year it has to be authorized first. 

If it is set up now to automatically be renewed it will do just that but you can cancel the subscription at any time. For the ladies that just sent money to the required paypal account before this feature was put into place it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## beverly (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes you have a choice, if you don't want to autmatically renew, you will have to cancel the subscription transaction. At the end of your subscription period however, you will no longer be able to view all of the boards or post but it is automatically renewed if the subscription is not cancelled. By the way, we no longer take payments via postal mail - Bev


----------



## senimoni (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a friend who sent in money a while back but did not put her screen name....who should she contact.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 15, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> I have a friend who sent in money a while back but did not put her screen name....who should she contact.


She should let Beverly know.


----------

